# weird Chronic



## Daboss (Mar 20, 2006)

Sup fellas, im growing 1 plant under 200watts of fluo its lookin good but i dont see any resin or cristals or anything to indicate that the plant is producing THC in in the 2 week of flowering though i can see starting to flower nice. Has anyone grown Chronic and has experience on how it develops??


----------



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2006)

You got a ways to go dude, Its gonna show you sex, resin production isn't for a while. 6-8 weeks of flower. 

Get yourslef a radio shack microscope or jewlers loupe so you can start checking resin later (trichomes).


----------



## Daboss (Mar 20, 2006)

ok thx mutt ill go by one of them radioshack microscope for 10 bucks.


----------

